
Redecentralize: Taking back the net - mortenjorck
http://redecentralize.org
======
dang
A dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6543846](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6543846).

When an item has had significant attention, HN generally doesn't allow reposts
for about a year.

